# water drain tap



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

I guess i must be simple, but i can`t find the water drain tap inside the van. I have looked under the bed and the two bench seats. Any ideas, the van is a excel 670b.
I bet it is staring me right in the face.
Thanks Kim :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are looking to drain the water heater.
Look close to the pump.
I feel sure that it is a red lever.
Ours is between the pump and water heater

To drain the tank look for a blue tap at the side or rear of MH.

dave p


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

The hot water drain will be a red or blue plastic lever close to the hot water boiler.
The fresh/cold tank drain will be close to the fresh water tank.


Trevor


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Fresh water tank - As Dave says, blue tap under the side skirt

Water heater - Yellow tap near boiler, horizontal closed, vertical open

Waste tank - Big grey tap under the skirt somewhere.


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks will go have another look, the outside drain is blue, so i`ll take my specs with me. Ha!!!!!!!!!!
Kim


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

On our Cheyenne. It's under the bed in the locker below the water pump, 1ft from the truma boiler it has a bright yellow handle.

Boomba


----------



## akirk12 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Drain Taps*

Hi

Did you find the drain taps. I am having the same problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Although posted under the Autotrail heading, the details ( thankfully available), the van is a SWIFT BESSACAR, E520..
Any Swift owners around, if not am sure they will be soon.

cabby


----------

